# Overhang Sign Patterns



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

How to make "Overhang Patterns" on the Carewright Machine
This way can also be done with the plunge router (free hand sign making way...)

http://www.carvewright.com/downloads/tips/CarveWright_Tips_and_Tricks_Mar08.pdf


==========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's cool Bj, have you made any of these yet? I might be able to do some of these kind of signs with my carving tools but will have to stick the memory card up my @$$ and kick me hard to get me started 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Not yet, it's a very hard one to setup  looks easy but it's not,,alot of clicks to it..

But it's neat way to make a sign,,,,get your tools out and make a new bird sign for the gate ....I'm sure the one you now have needs a paint job after this winner...


=========


----------

